# Extended Service Policy revisited



## bandalop (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm looking at "Go Rving" as a source for an extended service policy for my motor home.  Any one out there have coverage with that company and want to share your experience?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

Well I am on my second extended warranty. The first was with a company out of Atlanta and they was super. But once the 4 years was up, the price went way up. So I  contacted Good Sam's and bought into their plan, so for have not had to use them, and I really hope I never have to call for help.


----------



## bandalop (Jul 16, 2011)

RE: Extended Service Policy revisited

Hollis,

That's what good sam did to me.  I have a 4 year policy with them now, it expires next month.  Their price more than doubled and the deductable went from $50 to $1000, for a one year policy!  With costs like that a person can be self insured, I'd think.  I would have to have a claim in excess of $2800 before good sam would pay a dime!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

Art all I can say is to look around, there are several E/W out there. Also there are several people on here who will have other companies to suggest. Just hold on and wait


----------



## vanole (Jul 16, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

bandalop,

I've have a EW through Prism.  Have used it twice and am satisfied.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

Jeff who is Prism? I have never heard of them.


----------



## vanole (Jul 17, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

Hollis,

Prizim Group was based in Denver and were bought out by Protective Life Insurance Company with no degradation yet that I have seen in service.  Here is a bit of data http://www.fi-magazine.com/Channel/...-Prizm-Group-s-Service-Contract-Business.aspx

Sorry about my mis-spelling in my original post.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Jul 17, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

While we are at it, What is the cost per year? Mine Good Sam $1500, $500 deductable and covers Motor, Trans, and Appliances, at things like the slides and such. Has worked well for me so far, but might be different for you.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

Len I think that is about the same as mine. I do remember the 500 deductable. My other EW was 100 deductable.


----------



## parrealty (Aug 12, 2011)

RE: Extended Service Policy revisited

I just purchased a 2010 Monaco and the dealership sells only Phoenix American.  The price, though, is extraordinarily high.  I've been doing some shopping and it appears Nationwide Warranty and it's affiliate US Warranty is far more reasonable for the essentially the same coverage ($2,100 for a 5 year policy versus $6,000 for a 4 year policy).  Have you researched either and/or made any decision yet?
Denny


----------



## bandalop (Aug 29, 2011)

RE: Extended Service Policy revisited

I made my decision, good or bad, I won't know till I have a claim!  Go RV gave me a 3 year plan for $4000, with a $100 deductable.  I can pay it off in a year with no interest--kinda reminds me of an old Dilbert cartoon ("You need to offer your customers low cost financing and then you can gouge them and they will thank you for it").  Suppose to cover everything from awnings to engine.  Only time will tell!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Re: Extended Service Policy revisited

well Art good luck and enjoy your new toy, the EW will work it self out. I just hope it does you well if and when you need it.


----------



## bandalop (Sep 6, 2011)

I decided on GO RVING.  They had the best price for me and I couldn't find anything bad about the.  You might check with them.


----------



## bandalop (Sep 7, 2011)

service Policy



			
				parrealty;73390 said:
			
		

> I just purchased a 2010 Monaco and the dealership sells only Phoenix American.  The price, though, is extraordinarily high.  I've been doing some shopping and it appears Nationwide Warranty and it's affiliate US Warranty is far more reasonable for the essentially the same coverage ($2,100 for a 5 year policy versus $6,000 for a 4 year policy).  Have you researched either and/or made any decision yet?
> Denny


 
I went with Go RVing.  Couldn't find anything bad about them and they gave me a better price, three years for $4000 with a $100 deductable.  Still a lot of money but way less than Good Sams wanted, $1600 for one year with a $500 deductable!  Another thing, Go RVing gave me, with 20% down, a no interest loan for 1 year.  Kinda remindes me of an old Dilbert cartoon where it was said, "you need to offer your customers a low or no interest loan, then you can gouge them and they will thank you for it."
You gotta remember tho, my rig is a lot older than yours.  Originally I had a 4 year, $100 deductable policy with Good Sams.  That one cost me nearly $4000.  $6000 for a 4 year policy for a nearly new coach like yours is way too much.  You might check with Good Sams.  The older the rig is, the more it is going to cost that's for sure!


----------



## parrealty (Sep 22, 2011)

I've decided to go with either US Warranty Corp or Wholesale Warranty.  Both are quoting a few dollars either side of $1,800.  That's for a 5 year policy that covers virtually everything except certain named and expected exclusions like wiper blades, paint, etc.  $4,000 for a 3 year policy through Go Rving, or $1,500 for a 1 year policy through Good Sam still seems awfully pricey to me.  So far, everyone who has responded to my inquiry, that has used either US or Wholesale, have all been very satisfied with them and have had no complaints or issues.
Good travelling to you,
Denny


----------

